# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  gemiddelde percentage groei berekenen

## ijsselg

Ik heb een kolom met 20 getallen van laag naar hoog. Het totale stijgingspercentage is ruim 995. Nu wil ik de gemiddelde stijging berekenen per stap. Welke formule kan ik daarbij gebruiken?
De bijlage zal mijn vraag verduidelijken.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Gegroet

In jouw geval is dit =10^((LOG(B2)-LOG(B21))/(COUNTA(B2:B21)-1))-1

----------


## ijsselg

De COUNTA werkt nog niet helemaal goed. Geeft nog een fout. Maar daar komen we uit. Bedankt!!!

----------

